# subversion e apr-util

## rb34

Dopo aver aggiornato expat alla 2, devo ricostruire un po' di pacchetti, ma ho un problema con subversion.

Ho deinstallato apr-util 0.9.12 perché è stato messo masked da poco (12 gen), ho la 1.2.10, ma subversion in compilazione mi dice che la apr installata è la 0.9.12  e la compilazione si blocca. 

```
# emerge subversion

...

checking APR version... 0.9.12

configure: Apache Portable Runtime Utility (APRUTIL) library configuration

checking for APR-util... configure: error: the --with-apr-util parameter is incorrect. It must specify an install prefix, a build directory, or an apu-config file.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.4.6/work/subversion-1.4.6/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   subversion-1.4.6.ebuild, line  121:  Called econf '--disable-javahl' '--with-swig' '--with-neon=/usr' '--with-apr=/usr/bin/apr-config' '--with-apr-util=/usr/bin/apu-config' '--with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-berkeley-db' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-nls' '--disable-experimental-libtool' '--disable-mod-activation'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

```

Che faccio?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

assicurAti di avere anche apr-libs aggiornato alla medesima versione

----------

## rb34

beh, apr-libs non esiste, cmq in effetti dovevo rimuovere anche "apr-0.9.12" perché sennò veniva trovata una ver di cui poi non c'era la libreria.

Ma non ho risolto il problema: ora subversion dice che non c'è nessuna apr installata, anche se ho apr e apr-util alla ver 1.2.10. Ma vuole per caso una ver 0.x? Ormai sono tutte masked quelle. (e però mi sto un po' rompendo, ora pure apache 2.0.x è messo masked, gentoo spesso forza alle nuove ver un po' troppo velocemente secondo me)

----------

## rb34

Ho risolto... sì ma in modo non del tutto ortodosso.

Subversion cerca apr-config quando compila. Apr-config è presente solo nelle ver di apr minori di 1.0 (poi hanno messo /usr/bin/apr-1-config). Quindi ho smascherato apr-util via package.unmask e riemerso le vecchie ver di apr-util e apr, poi compilato subversion.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm... Ok che hai risolto, ma io farei una prova del tipo : rimuovo tutto svn+apr* , tengo solo i pacchetti stabili e installo svn. Se non va (cosa molto strana) riprovo smascherando le rispettive versioni in ~. 

Cmq è un just4fun: se va, bien!

----------

## Scen

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Subversion cerca apr-config quando compila. Apr-config è presente solo nelle ver di apr minori di 1.0 (poi hanno messo /usr/bin/apr-1-config). Quindi ho smascherato apr-util via package.unmask e riemerso le vecchie ver di apr-util e apr, poi compilato subversion.

 

Per curiosità ho provato ieri sera: con apr e apr-util installati, ovviamente solo versione 1*, subversion-1.4.6 compilava tranquillamente.

Forse il tuo problema sta da qualche altra parte. Cmq prova a seguire il consiglio di deadhead  :Wink: 

----------

## rb34

Mah! mi sembra strano quello che mi dite! (però ci credo, eh!)

Io ho usato solo pacchetti stabili, e il fatto è che nella compilazione di subversion vedo che usa apr-config, e i pacchetti apr* maggiori di 1.0 hanno solo apr-1-config! Potete controllare in /usr/bin? 

Senza apr-config subversion non trova apr! (ma d'altra parte se mi tolgono dal tree le ver < 1.0 devo pur sistemare le cose)

----------

